# HELP - Wie bekomm ich meine Charakterdaten wieder rein



## Urator (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo buffed.de Team,

jetzt wo ich nicht mehr weiß was ich tun soll, wende ich mich mal an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem fing so an:

Die Charktere wurden seit Ende Mai nicht mehr aktualisiert. Habe dann mehrmals den manuellen Upload versucht - nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich aus meinem Account die Charaktere (bei buffed) gelöscht, in der Hoffnung das diese neu aufgebaut werden.
Jo nun ist wieder ein Monat vergangen aber meine Daten sind alle weiterhin gelöscht. Es wird nix gebloggt oder Charaktere geführt obwohl im blasc2 Client sämtlich Daten freigeschaltet sind.
Ich könnte jetzt eigentlich den Clienten und den Crafter entfernen. Es würde keinen Unterschied machen, da meine Charaktere, die sich übrigens weiter bester Gesundheit in WoW erfreuen, nicht mehr bei buffed in die DB eingetragen werden.

Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich meine Charakter wieder anzeigen lassen kann bei buffed ?

lg

Gary


----------



## Urator (26. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (26. Juli 2007)

Also wenn du nen Char gelöscht hast bei der MyBuffed Seite, kommt der eigentlich automatisch wieder rein sobald du wiede Daten von dem per Blasc überträgst. Dazu musst du dann einfach in den Blasc Optionen wieder die hacken an den jeweiligen Chars machen die geuploadet werden sollen. Zumindest ging es bei mir so.


----------



## Urator (27. Juli 2007)

Das habe ich natürlich gemacht. Habe die aktuellste Blasc Version. Häkchen brav im Clienten bei 4 Chars - Accountnamen richtig dem buffed account zugeordnet - nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2007)

Urator schrieb:


> Das habe ich natürlich gemacht. Habe die aktuellste Blasc Version. Häkchen brav im Clienten bei 4 Chars - Accountnamen richtig dem buffed account zugeordnet - nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um welche Charaktere (bitte auch den Realm) handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Urator (27. Juli 2007)

Malygos - Verderbnis

Ara, Romana, Almut

lg

Gary


----------



## Urator (3. August 2007)

Ich hoffe es hat nichts damit zu tun das ich Alli spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

Gary


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2007)

Urator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es hat nichts damit zu tun das ich Alli spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein ;-)

Ist der BLASCProfiler, also das Addon, auch für die Charaktere im Spiel aktiviert?


----------



## Urator (3. August 2007)

Ja, Blascprofiler und Crafter sind beide aktiviert. Bei allen Charakteren.

lg

Gary


----------



## Lilli1972 (7. August 2007)

Das wird daran liegen, daß der Blasc-Upload bei vielen z.Zt. nicht funktioniert.

Lies dir mal diesen Beitrag durch und schicke die geforderten Daten an support@buffed.de


----------



## Urator (18. August 2007)

So hab den Fehler nun gefunden *freu*

Schuld waren die Addons ^^ Ich hatte Bagnon und Vbagnon (beides Taschenaddons) gleichzeitig im Interface Ordner. Ich hatte mal ein Falsches runtergeladen, da ich aber nur gefragt wurde ob ich eines deaktivieren will, hab ich es im Interface Ordner belassen.

Das war ein Fehler. Fakt ist das dieses gleichzeitig laufende Taschenaddon nicht nur meine Datenbankfunktion von Gatherer deaktiviert hatte sondern scheinbar auch die Übergabe an buffed.de.
Als ich eines der beiden aus dem Interface Ordner löschte, waren meine Chars wieder da auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja wollte nur mitteilen - Problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

Gary


----------



## s3bbo (22. August 2007)

hmmm das könnte auch die lösung meines problems sein!

bei meinem main werden auch schon seit ewigkeiten keine items mehr angezeigt. hab auf dem main gatherer und bagnon laufen...natürlich noch andere.

meine twinks werden komischerweise aktualisiert und die items werden auch angezeigt. da ich für twinks allerdings keine sammelberufe habe, ist gatherer deaktiviert, bagnon allerdings nicht.

vielleicht is ja gatherer der böse bube, ich werds sofort mal testen wenn ich zuhause bin.

sitz grad leider auf der arbeit, aber wenns funktioniert, indem ich einfach gatherer lösche, werd ichs sofort melden.

andererseits hatte ich auch schon alle addons deaktiviert und es hat auch nix gebracht -_-


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2007)

s3bbo schrieb:


> hmmm das könnte auch die lösung meines problems sein!
> 
> bei meinem main werden auch schon seit ewigkeiten keine items mehr angezeigt. hab auf dem main gatherer und bagnon laufen...natürlich noch andere.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte früher auch das Problem mit vBagnon .. mit der letzten Version von Bagnon (ohne "v") funktionierts aber auch mit aktiviertem Gatherer (Version 2.99.0.0572).


----------



## s3bbo (23. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher auch das Problem mit vBagnon .. mit der letzten Version von Bagnon (ohne "v") funktionierts aber auch mit aktiviertem Gatherer (Version 2.99.0.0572).




also das wars auch net, ich versteh es net. meine twinks (mit FAST identisches addons), die ich erstellt hab, nachdem das prob aufgetreten ist, werden aktualisiert, bzw. wird überhaupt was angezeigt. bei meinem main wird nix angezeigt, obwohl auch auch schon alle addons deaktiviert hatte. nützt es überhaupt was, sie zu deaktivieren oder muss ich sie ganz aus dem ordner löschen?

und warum werden denn meine twinks aktualisiert??? laufen doch fast mit identischen addons....

letzte möglichkeit wäre noch, zu gucken, in welchen addons die sich unterscheiden und die dann ganz rauskloppen ausm ordner...wenn das nicht funktioniert, weiss ich net mehr weiter


----------

